# My DIY watch case box



## TorontoJeff (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I filled up my 24 watch case so I decided I would make my own out of scrap materials. I didn't take pics on the build but I'll run through it and if anyone has any questions just ask. One of the things my store bought case did not have was storage for straps bracelets or accessories/tools. So I wanted to devote some space for this.

I used scrap unfinished oak flooring. I ran it through a thickness planer so that the grooves in the flooring back were planed out. I had some scrap plexiglass from something and leatherette vinyl (blue) from another project.

Essentially, to make the best box with a lid, you make a 6 sided box and then cut it on the table saw where you want the lid/bottom connection to be. This way, the lid is square to the case, they are the exact same size, and wood grain lines up. It's also easier to glue up and pin 4 side of a box vs. 8 sides for bottom and top. I routed the lid and base with a chamfer bit, to create a lip to lift rather than a knob or pull. I was thinking of the blue leatherette as a pull, but my wife talked me out of it and likes the clean lines. The oak is finished in a grey/driftwood stain.

I lined the floor and dividing walls in a blue vinyl leatherette material. On the bottom and tray I also put a polyester batting to give it a bit of cushion.  On the dividers, I simply glue down with contact cement with no batting. The wood was a 3/16" luan material that I put half lap cuts to interest with the perpendicular piece.

I created a padded tray for my bracelets that sit on some small oak cleats giving me 2 levels of storage. I thought I could use this tray to set my watch and straps when changing over but I think I'll make a bigger tray that I can also put my tools in. Right now they are in a wooden valet which means I have 3 units for my watches, and I don't want a 4th item or my wife is gonna start complaining.

I made the pillows out of foam and my wife sewed up grey material for them. Everything was from scraps. So for now, I through in some divers/sport watches but it may soon go to dress watches as my diver collection seems to grow more than dress watches. Let me know if you want to see the tray and tool storage unit I make when I get to it. Thanks for looking.


----------



## TorontoJeff (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh btw, the front have a metal pin driven through the front and back not only to make the joint stronger but as a decorative element. When I stained it, It didn't polish off the steel. Not sure if I want it to blend in or stand out.


----------



## mojorison_75 (Apr 1, 2017)

That's awesome man. You knocked it out of the park.


----------



## jhchrono (Jan 17, 2019)

Fantastic job! Looks way better than all the cases I've been looking at recently. The tray area is especially a nice touch.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

That is some fantastic craftsmanship!


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

That's awesome! I'm in the Toronto area, just North of the city, wanna sell me one?


----------



## Draven451 (Mar 9, 2008)

Fantastic work! I enjoy good craftsmanship and this is a great example 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

What started out as a bit of a joke on my end, resulted in this watch box now being mine. I traded a watch that took me a little while to find along with a few straps and here it is. I met Jeff at a mall and wish I could spend more time talking Watches; however it was not to be since my wife got a very unexpected call from my daughter.










I love the fact that I now have storage for my straps and bracelets where I need and can use them.










It's a very well built box and I'm very thankful to own it. Thanks Jeff!!


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

Wow! This is really cool!
I don't own, and don't want to own, enough watches in a case that big, but I love the section for the bracelets and straps! I need to find something like this for only 6-8 watches.


----------



## TorontoJeff (Jun 11, 2008)

Thank you Victor for the kind words. I'm wearing the watch on that rally strap as I type this. It's a little cold for me to start a replacement as my garage workshop is not heated, but when it gets above zero celsius I'm doing another one.


----------



## xherion (Jun 29, 2017)

Wow incredible looking box, the craftmanship is top notch and the functionality is out of the park!


----------



## datbme150 (Feb 5, 2018)

very nice build


----------



## DatNinjaThere (Jun 17, 2017)

Man, that’s awesome. Great job.


----------



## RobodocX (Apr 19, 2018)

This is very nicely done. Very complete - especially the thought and craftsmanship that went into the divider system, which can often be where these things break down. Great work.


----------



## vwtech (Oct 27, 2017)

Very nicely done. Woodworking is one of those skills I wish I had / had time for. Back in high school I took some wood shop and made some decent stuff I still have to this day, but nowadays I have a hard time nailing 2 2x4's together.


----------

